# warning....new zero tollerance rules



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Here at UKM we are predominantly a bodybuilding discussion forum.

There are general conversation sections for all to use and enjoy, for what ever reason.

This forum is, and always has been used by men, women and in some occasion children. These users will be from most races, countries, political views, religeons, and different sexual orientation.

Now freedom of speech is a wonderful thing when used thoughtfully, but there are and always will be people who abuse this.

This forum isnt here for people to post statistics on racial crime, or religeous bias.

We need to remember that there is always scope to debate issues nicely, but some issues cause passion...which quickly turns to argument.

As UKM is here for all types of people to use, we dont want users to log in, and be put off by offending posts, no matter how clever and articulately written.

It doesnt matter how credable the posts are, they may even be factual....but it isnt the image we want to promote.

From here on forward, any political, racial, or religeously connected posts and threads will be closely watched and moderated.

Anything judged to be causing argument, or offence will be deleted, and the person responsible for it will/may be banned...and if the posts are cleverly disguised to bend the rules........they will still get banned!

UKM is mainly a bodybuilding forum....so anyone joining up to disrupt, or upset will be banned.

Anyone joining here with no intention of contributing to all areas of the board...only posting racial/political/religeous material will be banned.

Bottom line here....

This forum is here for enjoyment, and friendship. Anything disrupting that will be extinguished.....not to remove freedom of speech, rather, to keep the forum running smooth, upsetting no one.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Well said. I've got to say from years of experience on various forums, it's really not worth getting into an argument on the internet, over anything. Sure we all have opinions, sure we'd all like others to feel our opinions are correct, but at the end of the day it really doesn't matter whether a bunch of usernames on a PC screen agree or disagree with our opinion. Argue with people in the real world if that's your thing, but there's honestly no point in arguing in internet land, and the chances are you'll not change anyone's point of view in either.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

peace love and brown rice :beer:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I am really glad you have posted this thread:thumbup1:

..over the past month or so there have been some deeply offensive comments based on the subjects you mention above. I was in two minds whether to delete my profile or lodge a complaint to the Mods. I love this site, I believe it's second to none in its subject, its also fun, good laugh, good people, great threads


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Great post! Doing EXACTLY what a moderator should do.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes... excellent post. Thanks Jimmy..


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

good call jimmy!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for that Jimmy, it's the right decision. Freedom of speech is a wonderful and hard-won right; but with right comes responsibility.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

sounds good to me


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

Really good news!


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

Im down with that mate.... bodybuilders are a race and creed of our own....

doesn't matter on your size, age, sex, race, colour or political views....

lets stick together.. :thumbup1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

100% agree. well said.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

well said


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I didn't like those last two...  ...


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

Well said mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> I didn't like those last two...  ...


Me neither:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Well said. I've got to say from years of experience on various forums, it's really not worth getting into an argument on the internet, over anything. Sure we all have opinions, sure we'd all like others to feel our opinions are correct, but at the end of the day it really doesn't matter whether a bunch of usernames on a PC screen agree or disagree with our opinion. Argue with people in the real world if that's your thing, but there's honestly no point in arguing in internet land, and the chances are you'll not change anyone's point of view in either.


Great post if only everyone had the savvy


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Well said! :thumb:


----------



## delboy delts (Jun 19, 2008)

well said,there is enough people having a pop at us out there.!without rowing amoungst ourselves.. nice one. delboy. keep it a happy family.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

BTW you spelt Religions wrong. :tongue:

yes im being anal :whistling:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

im dyslexic


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

im a picky fecker, im always correcting my gf's spelling, shes dyslexic too


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i knew i was dyslexic the day i went to a toga party dressed as a goat.


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> im dyslexic


Me to. "The Gifted ones that think out side the box."


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyway nice post, totally agree with it, i think they should just be deleted anyway, they always end up with arguments.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Good shout bro, these type of posts always end up in major arguements and just cause hassle.


----------



## SVIN7654 (Mar 17, 2009)

totaly agree


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Jimmy said:


> im dyslexic


Bud if you use firefox - there's a great plug-in that does spell checking on the fly:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3366

On my off-days, when my spelling is atrocious!, this makes life easier - and everyone thinks I'm word perfect :wink:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Horray I'm dsylexic too!

Good call, modding is a hard enough job without prejudiced threads floating around.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Absolutely agree Jimmy. :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good stuff... as much of a fan i am of controversy, i am not a fan of blind ignorance and bigotry.


----------



## miswa (Jun 12, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Well said. I've got to say from years of experience on various forums, it's really not worth getting into an argument on the internet, over anything. Sure we all have opinions, sure we'd all like others to feel our opinions are correct, but at the end of the day it really doesn't matter whether a bunch of usernames on a PC screen agree or disagree with our opinion. Argue with people in the real world if that's your thing, but there's honestly no point in arguing in internet land, and the chances are you'll not change anyone's point of view in either.


I'm right with you there mate. Why bother arguing? it's not like we get to see each other personally. It just creates bad vibes and its not healthy for everyone. :rockon:

___________________________

 A healthy body fits. Be fit. Be sexy.


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

GOOD CALL..this forum seems pretty tight tbh and well run...credit to its mebers and mods...regards Col


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## j0j0 (May 26, 2009)

Well thats a shame I love a good debate! There's something so satisfying about putting ignorant fvcktards in their place haha.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I suppose now then my planned thread

"Are people who pray to God to to win sporting events big fat cheaters" now not appropriate


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I suppose now then my planned thread
> 
> "Are people who pray to God to to win sporting events big fat cheaters" now not appropriate


No...We're not... 

IMO...That could be a good debate if people would just grow up long enough and respect other opinion, right or wrong..


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

This needed to be said IMO, well done!!!


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

great post


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

driving iron 2 said:


> GOOD CALL..this forum seems pretty tight tbh and well run...credit to its mebers and mods...regards Col


what he said


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MOLLSKI said:


> great post


thanks


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sorry about my post (muslim driver pic), was meant in a light hearted manner. should have thought first...


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

dmcc said:


> Thanks for that Jimmy, it's the right decision. Freedom of speech is a wonderful and hard-won right; but with right comes responsibility.


An excellent statement mate and nice one Jimmy that sticky was long overdue.


----------



## THEUSUALSUSPECT (Feb 17, 2009)

well said 100% agree


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Well said. I've got to say from years of experience on various forums, it's really not worth getting into an argument on the internet, over anything. Sure we all have opinions, sure we'd all like others to feel our opinions are correct, but at the end of the day it really doesn't matter whether a bunch of usernames on a PC screen agree or disagree with our opinion. Argue with people in the real world if that's your thing, but there's honestly no point in arguing in internet land, and the chances are you'll not change anyone's point of view in either.


 :thumb :hear you knockin there T.F


----------



## rixy (Aug 5, 2009)

liberator said:


> Im down with that mate.... bodybuilders are a race and creed of our own....
> 
> doesn't matter on your size, age, sex, race, colour or political views....
> 
> lets stick together.. :thumbup1:


 well said ,we all have dif gens , with dif shapes and goals


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

just bumping this thread

there have been alot of rule breaking threads lately

and some posts have been bang out of order

we WILL start banning if it carries on


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

My life revolves around more than the net, so now i just put people on ignore.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> just bumping this thread
> 
> there have been alot of rule breaking threads lately
> 
> ...


I think you should make an Example out of TaintedSoul, just so people get the message that you have no right being in the Top10 Rep receivers if you don't do sucky, sucky, blowie, blowie.

Excluding (winger, hackskii, rs007, d4ead, Zara-Leoni, weeman, IanStu & ZEUS) Of course..

HULK SMASH!

:whistling: :laugh:


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

well said :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

turtle said:


> well said :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


Thanks. :thumbup1:


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Well said. I've got to say from years of experience on various forums, it's really not worth getting into an argument on the internet, over anything. Sure we all have opinions, sure we'd all like others to feel our opinions are correct, but at the end of the day it really doesn't matter whether a bunch of usernames on a PC screen agree or disagree with our opinion. Argue with people in the real world if that's your thing, but there's honestly no point in arguing in internet land, and the chances are you'll not change anyone's point of view in either.


Very well put T.F. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

I hope the mods just ban all people who post stupid, ignorant, bigoted bile. Such dysfunctional inadequates have their own forums for their single figure IQ, hate filled, loose stool water opinions.<o></o>

cheers, mark<o></o>


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

I think with all the prejudice thing's said to me through BB over the year's as i'm sure most of us have endured at some point cos of the way we look or do thing's that other's just don't understand has made me except everyone for what they are and realise that everyone has something worth bringing to the "table" as it were. :beer:


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

Very well said and in total agreement, cheers Jimmy.


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

Well said Jimmy. Respect is due...


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

I think this needs to be mentioned in the moderators welcome message for new joiners. Once warned, no excuses.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

*"only posting racial/political/religeous material will be banned".*

I hope you keep this in mind when reading the BNP candidate thread and see what Nidge been saying. Wonder if he gets banned or will his "friends" make sure he doesnt?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

If you have a problem with someones posts simply report them...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

gbros said:


> *"only posting racial/political/religeous material will be banned".*
> 
> I hope you keep this in mind when reading the BNP candidate thread and see what Nidge been saying. Wonder if he gets banned or will his "friends" make sure he doesnt?


Report me who gives a sh!te?? Better still ban me. For fcuks sake some people need to get a life.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nidge hasnt said anything racist thoguh? ive been reading the thread. realism isnt racism tbh.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sizar got banned for saying "idiot" harsh.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> nidge hasnt said anything racist thoguh? ive been reading the thread. realism isnt racism tbh.


I knew his friends would try 'close ranks'. So quoting Bernard Manning's famous racist quote isnt racist? While saying other offensive things like inbreeding ****s?


----------



## mark2009 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Report me who gives a sh!te?? Better still ban me. For fcuks sake some people need to get a life.


 100% with ya nidge m8:lol: banned for what

bringing your veiws to the table :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

This is a moderator concern.

So stop discussing it


----------



## mark2009 (Apr 4, 2010)

gbros said:


> I knew his friends would try 'close ranks'. So quoting Bernard Manning's famous racist quote isnt racist? While saying other offensive things like inbreeding ****s?


 honesty isnt racist :confused1:


----------



## mark2009 (Apr 4, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> This is a moderator concern.
> 
> So stop discussing it


 dont the mods make the rules tom

not the members (r.e) new zero tollerance rules :confused1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

gbros said:


> *"only posting racial/political/religeous material will be banned".*
> 
> I hope you keep this in mind when reading the BNP candidate thread and see what Nidge been saying. Wonder if he gets banned or will his "friends" make sure he doesnt?


Tiny Tom if this post makes it in before you lock the thread PPPPLEASE don't Ban me but IMO the highlightend part reads that if you ONLY ever post about those subjects and not participate in other parts of the board your subject to ban...Am I reading it correctly..? If so this guys point would be null and void...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Posting racist stuff would be a ban

comments, pictures etc

commenting on a racist remark isnt but then you run the risk of being drawn into a situation whereby you insult a member yo uperceive as racist and then commit a 'flaming' infraction.

Best action is not to comment unless you can reserve yourself vocally. Then report the post.

Ive already said on the thread in question that I would look at it so theres no need for a further discussion here. Any more of that and you'll get a ban till I can read the thread in question.

And questioning mods decisions is not allowed, PM Lorian if you have an issue not post on the open board

I trust people can now shut up and stop being self appointed mods and let me do my job? CHeers :beer:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Posting racist stuff would be a ban
> 
> comments, pictures etc
> 
> ...


----------



## DMS (May 5, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Posting racist stuff would be a ban
> 
> comments, pictures etc
> 
> ...


PMSL


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

DMS said:


> PMSL


and why is that then?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

cellaratt said:


> Tiny Tom if this post makes it in before you lock the thread PPPPLEASE don't Ban me but IMO the highlightend part reads that if you ONLY ever post about those subjects and not participate in other parts of the board your subject to ban...Am I reading it correctly..? If so this guys point would be null and void...





Jimmy said:


> From here on forward, any political, racial, or religeously connected posts and threads will be closely watched and moderated.
> 
> Anything judged to be causing argument, or offence will be deleted, and the person responsible for it will/may be banned...and if the posts are cleverly disguised to bend the rules........they will still get banned!
> 
> .


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

:rockon:


----------



## JPN (Nov 30, 2010)

Well said, this is exactly what is needed, that's why i like this site


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just bumping this to remind people that posting inciteful hate talk will more than likely end up in a ban - we've had some pretty low quality hateful trolling on here recently...and we won't stand for it.

Controversial topics are ok, but such threads/posts will be heavily monitored and action will be taken if people step over the line from polite disagrement or presentation of information/opinions to insults that slur religious groups, ethnic communities, specific genders or sexualities etc

We want everyone to feel welcome here... except for trolls.


----------



## Rigger (Jun 11, 2011)

Im new to UKM, but from being on a lot of show car forums its refreshing that people only generally post on here if they have something constructive to say


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good..great post!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

And that is why UK-M will be stay second to none, great people, great advice, great humour and Zero B*llsh*t :clap:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm glad this was bumped, take heed!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes facebook is for all that sort of crap not uk-m :stuart:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad to see this has been bumped, read some very questionable posts lately!

Sent from my Vodafone 858 using Tapatalk


----------



## lynxeffect84 (Jan 5, 2009)

seems very fair to me


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> Here at UKM we are predominantly a bodybuilding discussion forum.
> 
> There are general conversation sections for all to use and enjoy, for what ever reason.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to bump this because recently some members over stepped the line in respect of racially insensitive comments and were banned - we respect the right of people to hold whatever view they have, but that respect does not extend to the forum tolerating remarks that are insensitive and provocative, and we will act on such posts.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Is kinda sad but I feel that this thread needs to be bumped again... although not so much due to prejudicial and bigoted nonsense, but more to do with generally snide and provocative remarks as well as childish bickering, insulting and arguing that seem to be happening a little too frequently in threads at the moment.

Please think before you post people, as what many seem to think of as acceptable banter, justified flaming, or simply voicing their opinion recently is overstepping the mark in respect of acceptable adult conversation... this forum is happy for discussion, and people are entitled to disagree with one another and comment as such, but there is simply no need what-so-ever to stoop to deliberately nasty insults, however witty or righteous a person may think they are being in doing so.

It has got to the point recently where the number of (justifiably) reported posts on this has significantly upped the workload for the mod team, and it's not acceptable. We are trying to give as many people the benefit of doubt as we can by having a word rather than jumping straight in with a ban or infraction, and while this seems to work with some more reasonable people, many are still continuing to act the same way and think nothing will happen... well several of those people are on bans right now, and a few people still are sailing very close to the wind and soon might end up as ex-UKM members.

If the benefit of doubt doesn't work once, and neither does a short ban, then we won't think twice about kicking people out.

This isn't a playground people, it's a forum primarily for helpfully sharing information - bring playground childishness here and you'll find you won't last very long. Please think before you post, especially if feeling aggravated.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice one Det, l think this and Pscarbs sticky re inappropriate threads need ramming into a few peoples brains on here.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well put Det. I can't really add much more here other than to agree that we do try to give the benefit of the doubt but have no issue with perm bans for those who clearly ignore the warnings. And Milky, I also agree about Pscarbs sticky too:



"guys if there is anymore threads detailing how "you would smash it" or any other threads concerning women and making derogatory remarks the thread will be deleted and the user banned, we have asked many times for this not to happen and to make those threads in either the Adult Lounge or the Male Animal."
​


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Totally agree with this. When I first joined the board and became a mod it was very strict. That seems to have lapsed for whatever reason but I don't tolerate the childish drivel that seems to be going on of late which makes the board look like a school yard.

I'm all for banter and a good joke but I know the difference between a joke and an insult veiled as a joke with the child in question saying 'why what do you mean' knowing full well what they have done.

Plus also remember that mods decision is final. Questioning to death or insulting mods decisions will most likely result in you losing.

This isn't a democracy it's a business. I moderate with that in mind. As do all the mods. If your behaviour is bad for the business you'll be gone.

There's a wealth of good information to be shared and some cracking people on here to have a laugh with. Idiots get banned.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I've never known any 1 to be racist or offensive little bit of banter but nothing hurtful even tho ur all wimps and am the man


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

i think trolls should be banned aswell. :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Trolls are banned but just because a member says someone is a troll does not make them one.......

This is a forum to share knowledge and information about all aspects of bodybuilding so childish arguing and keyboard warrior fighting won't be tolerated the members will just be banned.....


----------



## andrewfedrer (Jul 27, 2012)

i am agree with you, realy good post.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I would like to remind members that we do not tolerate bullying on this forum. I have noticed a recent increase in what I can only describe as immature and hurtful posts that reminds me of groups of naughty school children in the playground sniggering about what nasty thing to do/say next.

We are keeping an eye on this sort of negative behaviour and are more than happy to issue bans if warranted.

Can we all please appreciate that we have a diverse group of members on this forum with lives and challenges that we may not be aware of or be familiar with. I ask that we please respect each other.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Good post: )


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

What happens if I fall over while on uk.m will I get compinsation ???


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Thank u and can u report kimball for saying nasty things about me he started making up lies and calling me names


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

That's me covered then,,,,im well ****in polite on here


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Connor b said:


> Thank u and can u report kimball for saying nasty things about me he started making up lies and calling me names


Not taking sides here tho for all we know you could be gary glitter,,,,it takes time on here

im fine as most know me as the asswipe lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Not taking sides here tho for all we know you could be gary glitter,,,,it takes time on here
> 
> im fine as most know me as the asswipe lol


I dont Trev. I think you're lovely


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i think your lovely too trev


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Thanks kat Keep an eye kimball for us please he's realy storkinng me on every thread . And calling me names like chubby baby. But if u click on my view profile pic u will c I'm not a chubby baby.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> I dont Trev. I think you're lovely


And most know ashcrapper as the sarcastic one :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> i think your lovely too trev


I was lying to be honest mate, I actually think he is a twat


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I was lying to be honest mate, I actually think he is a twat


me too, trev's a massive gimp


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I was lying to be honest mate, I actually think he is a twat


Funny that as I had the same sort of thinking about you to


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I think Big Trev really is lovely and I'm not lying


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I think Big Trev really is lovely and I'm not lying


Why do I agree with you on that one to:laugh:,,and ty

In truth I don't mind a bit of banter on the forum at all,,i can give it out also,,lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Can we keep this thread on track please...


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Katy said:


> Can we keep this thread on track please...


I've just been realy bullied on the illuminate thread by John Kent and others telling everyone to neg me and they did now I'm red its not fair this cyber bullying I'm not go a cry about it but can u give them a warning cheers


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Connor b said:


> I've just been realy bullied on the illuminate thread by John Kent and others telling everyone to neg me and they did now I'm red its not fair this cyber bullying I'm not go a cry about it but can u give them a warning cheers


Sorry I dont mean any harm but you wait till I get home ive got a gif just for your snitching :laugh:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Connor b said:


> I've just been realy bullied on the illuminate thread by John Kent and others telling everyone to neg me and they did now I'm red its not fair this cyber bullying I'm not go a cry about it but can u give them a warning cheers


gggggg-hay


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Connor b said:


> I've just been realy bullied on the illuminate thread by John Kent and others telling everyone to neg me and they did now I'm red its not fair this cyber bullying I'm not go a cry about it but can u give them a warning cheers


As promised


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Who didn't understand the "keep it on track " post Katy made ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Who didn't understand the "keep it on track " post Katy made ?


It's alright..I've locked it now! Sick of seeing the thread pop up with silly unrelated posts.


----------

